# Introduction



## coldstreak (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi:
My user name is coldstreak and I am new to this site 
I have just recently discovered how much I enjoy mice. As a kid I always had hampsters so I am familiar with small rodents. 
About 10 months ago my kitchen cabinets became infested with mice. At first I was snapping them in a trap and ditching them into the trash. But even though this was fairly quick and effient way to eliminate these little critters, I started feeling very sorry for them, and decided I should devise a trap for catch and release. I soon discovered how very intelligent these little animals are and became quite fascinated with them, For a while I had them in an aquaruium and built a release shelter and turned them loose. I understand the difference between ferral and domestic, and knew that these cute little stinkers would never make good pets. But somewhere, somehow, they attached themselves to my heart. I finally cured my wild mouse problem, but discovered that I enjoyed them so much I went out to a pet store and bought me three. And low and behold, I ended up with 2 females and one male and 25 baby mice 3 weeks later.

So here it all starts. 
I decided to make the best of it. Cleaned out a spare room I use for storage, and I am in the process of building a rodent rack, proper ventilation. 
And so I need all the information anybody could give me and I stumbled upon this forum. 
And so I am looking to buy a good breeding pair of mice. I am mostly concerned with dispostion. 
I have no preference for color or markings or coat type. 
These are quite extraordinary creatures. 
Any advice anybody can give me is much appreciated. 
Thanks ...coldsteak :shock:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

What a fun way to start mouse keeping. What part of thd world do you habitate?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## coldstreak (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Candycorn... 
Me and my mice live in Salem, Oregon, USA... 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## coldstreak (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Candycorn:
I just went to your website. You have very beautiful mice. I wish I lived closer. 
However, thank you. Your website is very informative and I discovered TMC. 
I'll join and hopefully be able to find some breeders closer in my area. 
Thanks again...


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, that's a really cool story! Hope you find what you're looking for


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum! How many babies are you at right now?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

What a lovely story  Welcome to the forum! I wish you the best of luck, and hope you find the answers you need along the way.


----------

